# Uber Freight?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What's this? Do you need a truck for this?


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty much. You need be able to haul stuff. Probably a truck and trailer.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You need a DOT number just to get registered. But yes, it’s using a semi-truck hauling goods.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

CDL license required?


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Do they treat the drivers like the way they treat regular Uber drivers if they do and scrimp on pay they will fail. Independents are very money driven.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Bob Driver said:


> Do they treat the drivers like the way they treat regular Uber drivers if they do and scrimp on pay they will fail. Independents are very money driven.


I guess regular Uber drivers are not money driven........we just do as we're told.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Truck And A Trailer, its 125 AN HOUR!

Okay, I Google this, it's a real thing, Definitely need a CDL, and a Motor Freight Hauler... u wont need a trailer, they will v come w the load....


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Disrupting the Taxi industry is one thing because they deserved it, but trucking? There will be asses getting kicked, literally.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Disrupting the Taxi industry is one thing because they deserved it, but trucking? There will be asses getting kicked, literally.


I hear they pay crap.

Was told by several of my Army buddies that if they had to choose between deadheading somewhere to load or doing uber frieght to the same city it's a tossup.

Imagine what would do if your delivery address is wrong and uber support tells you that can't get the correct address until morning 7:00 AM and it's 4:30 PM at night, and you have 1 million in product in your trailer and you don't even have a destination.. and on top of that you already committed to another load at 6:00 AM the next day.

(the solution by the way is to go to a truck stop and kiss the next load you were already committed to driving goodbye...

That's what it's like dealing with uber freight from what i hear.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I just read the faq. No rates listed. No contact phone number. Email only.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I looked at it and it sounds like they have a list of available runs with specific prices. So, instead of being handed runs instead you commit to taking them. (Similar to Scheduled Rides on Lyft, I guess.)


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I looked at it and it sounds like they have a list of available runs with specific prices. So, instead of being handed runs instead you commit to taking them. (Similar to Scheduled Rides on Lyft, I guess.)


Interesting stuff. I happen to be in truck driving school right now and the trainers are already talking about Uber. All I know from the UberEats side is it only took Uber about 2.5 years to become the biggest food delivery service, beating out GrubHub and the like who had a 5 year head start. It's hard to say how serious they are about freight but the industry is watching, and as a future o/o (Owner Operator) it could be a good for awhile I suppose. Probably not though, it's Uber we are talking about. If anyone signs up be a pal and post it here, I will do the same, but it will be at least a year before I have my own truck.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Interesting stuff. I happen to be in truck driving school right now and the trainers are already talking about Uber. All I know from the UberEats side is it only took Uber about 2.5 years to become the biggest food delivery service, beating out GrubHub and the like who had a 5 year head start. It's hard to say how serious they are about freight but the industry is watching, and as a future o/o (Owner Operator) it could be a good for awhile I suppose. Probably not though, it's Uber we are talking about. If anyone signs up be a pal and post it here, I will do the same, but it will be at least a year before I have my own truck.


Well... here's what i heard.

The rates suck (compared to getting a load from literally ANYONE ELSE), and support beyond blows (The same support guys we already know and love it seems)


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Won't work long term. 

Truckers aren't as dumb as X drivers.
Trucking companies have better lobbies
High barrier to entry - need cdl, commercial insurance, & a semi truck.
No way they can flood trucking with ANTS.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't do it. If you have a CDL-A and live in a port city, there are far better opportunities than working for Uber....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What I’ve heard about it long term...

Due to horrible support and crappy rates and the problems caused by horrible support...

If you had the choice between deadheading to your next scheduled load and taking an Uberfrieght load to avoid deadheading...


Your better off running empty.


Friend of mine *was* doing Uber freight and his last load got him stuck in limbo for 14 hours waiting for support to get him the correct address for his load, he only took the Uber freight load about 50 miles and left himself 5 hours of extra time.


It ended up costing him far more than it ever paid for because of an address error and Uber support not responding. 

He lost a load he could have had that paid better rates while he was stuck pulled over without any clue where the uberfrieght load was going for most of a day.

Sure you can cancel an Uber ping but you can’t cancel a load after you already picked it up and the only destination you have doesn’t exist.


So the end result is it’s barely worth doing if your just sitting on your ass doing nothing, but if you have any kind of schedule to keep your losing infinitely more time than the load should ever possibly take waiting for Rohit to not understand your question.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried signing up a couple years ago to do some bug bounty hunting in the app. I do not have any legitimate reason to sign up nor do I meet any of the requirements. If I could have signed up my plan was to look but don't touch.

I got as far as getting a DOT number but that alone was not enough to even initiate the signup process. Uber required documents I didn't have.

I wish I was a trusted friend of someone that uses UberFreight because I could log the network traffic and try to find security vulnerabilities all without doing anything to put the user in any risk.

The extremely high barrier to entry makes this app out of reach for 99.99% of security researchers. It could be a gold mine in bug bounties because there will certainly be vulnerabilities and not alot of eyeballs looking for them.

There are thousands of bug bounty hunters out there already testing Uber's other apps every single day and I bet none of them are able to log on to UberFreight...



Spoiler: How much did it cost to get a DOT number?



If all you want to do is haul pallets by themselves then it is possible to get a DOT number with no upfront costs or fees and without any other agencies involvement. I ultimately decided that hauling pallets was not for me and I didn't pursue it further. My DOT number still exists but I made no use of it and it will probably expire if it hasn't already.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RangerBella said:


> I guess regular Uber drivers are not money driven........we just do as we're told.


They do have medication for our illness.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Call Salvatore.
He will take unwanted freight off your hands.

Insurance will cover it.

Dont Worry About it.


Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> I hear they pay crap.
> 
> Was told by several of my Army buddies that if they had to choose between deadheading somewhere to load or doing uber frieght to the same city it's a tossup.
> 
> ...


A " Family " owned Business.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Call Salvatore.
> He will take unwanted freight off your hands.
> 
> Insurance will cover it.
> ...


Just make sure you have a fat lip, black eye, and bloody nose for when the police show up to get a police report. No one suspects someone of being an inside man if they got the snot beat out of them.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Actual CDL driver and registered authority here... It's just a load board like DAT and a bunch of others where you can broker your own loads as a owner-operator.

You need at least IFTA tags and stickers and the insurance and a tractor and trailer or hotshot setup. Depending on how you want to do taxes you can be a sole proprietor, LLC, or S-Corp; any of those need ICC MC and DOT numbers. People who have no clue what they are talking about swear that LLC and S-Corp keep your personal assets out of lawsuits; they don't....

There are also other per-state weight and tax numbers you may need like KYU etc..

You also need to know what you are doing.. Hundreds of gallons of diesel fuel that YOU pay for.. Road side assistance for when those re-caps pop going down the road or you blow a head gasket.. Paper logs or ELD.. Scaling and bridge laws.. Using jake break going down a montain in a low gear, maintaining distance and not shifting the load on turns and ramps etc..


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Disrupting the Taxi industry is one thing because they deserved it, but trucking? There will be asses getting kicked, literally.


Wait until the trucking unions get wind of this. I could see the offices in N.Y. now...LOL


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

MarkR said:


> Wait until the trucking unions get wind of this. I could see the offices in N.Y. now...LOL


YRC and ABF all hire off these boards for overflow.. The two biggest Teamster companies in the industry.

Load boards have been around for over half a century. They were on cork boards at truck stops and terminals before the internet, or the driver just called a shipper or small factory and solicited their service.

Additionally: Years ago all the mega carriers went to automatics with ELDs so they can put pretty much anyone driving a truck and just deal with the accident statistics. This allows a carrier with dozens or more tractors and trailers to under-cut independent drivers by keeping labor cost at a minimum and being able to bid lower on any contract they feel like acquiring..

Stuff you'll find on Uber and DAT is either small factories or overflow from big shippers.. There is also heavy machinery moving and the small hotshot stuff that is usually construction industry and car dealers.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

So sounds like UberFreight is trying to compete with CH Robinson for stupidity, low rates, and finding excuses not to pay?


----------



## QtheDriver (Jan 16, 2019)

Whole lot of folks here guessing... I know people who do Uber Freight. They are in line (pay-wise) with most of the load boards, they can't afford to "skimp" you because there is more than enough cargo looking to be moved around for someone to accept less. 

Now they do not pay top dollar, and you can surely keep looking and find something "better" but the thing with trucking is consistency. Uber can provide consistency with their loads. So you can pick and choose off the load boards, and be going anywhere at any time for any amount. Or you can get dedicated routes with Uber Freight and have a routine.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

QtheDriver said:


> Whole lot of folks here guessing... I know people who do Uber Freight. They are in line (pay-wise) with most of the load boards, they can't afford to "skimp" you because there is more than enough cargo looking to be moved around for someone to accept less.
> 
> Now they do not pay top dollar, and you can surely keep looking and find something "better" but the thing with trucking is consistency. Uber can provide consistency with their loads. So you can pick and choose off the load boards, and be going anywhere at any time for any amount. Or you can get dedicated routes with Uber Freight and have a routine.


I'm an authority with a DAT and UberFreight account and my own truck and trailer.......... I've worked in every aspect of the freight industry: docks, yards, OTR, LTL, linehaul, union, non-union etc.. etc..

I don't need to ask someone...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I looked at it and it sounds like they have a list of available runs with specific prices. So, instead of being handed runs instead you commit to taking them. (Similar to Scheduled Rides on Lyft, I guess.)


that's crap , i hope uber freight fails .


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> CDL license required?


Yes, you'll need a class A CDL.


----------

